
Show HN: Mono Menulet - charlesism
http://charlesism.com/monomenulet.html
======
charlesism
I made this app free of charge today. I find it kind of handy, for when a
Youtube video is recorded on the Right channel only, etc. For something so
basic, I tried to make it easy to use.

